# what do you guys think of using pitbulls to takedown hogs?



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

i see it a lot on youtube, and i personally would never do it because to start its illegal here in california, and i dont really i dont think its a good idea to teach a dog to be animal aggressive

but these dogs they use are trained, and bred for it so do you guys think its wrong for letting the dogs do what they were intended for, or just cruel and inhumane? obviously im not exactly for it or against it them hillbillies can make there own decisions and live with it so its fine by me just not my cup of tea but what are your opinions?

YouTube - hog hunting with dogs here is an example of what they do it came up when i typed in "pitbulls hunting" noone has ever taught a pitbull to hunt birds?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Pit bulls will hunt bird. Problem is they will eat them or at least destroy them on the way back. Not like a lab bred for a soft mouth. 

Animal aggression is a common trait in the APBT. Nobody has to train a bulldog to hit a pig. Ok, well, maybe to target the ear lol.

Is it cruelty? That's a matter of opinion. 

Hillbillies? Hmmmm...... that's not a racial slur, is it?


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Pit bulls will hunt bird. Problem is they will eat them or at least destroy them on the way back. Not like a lab bred for a soft mouth.
> 
> Animal aggression is a common trait in the APBT. Nobody has to train a bulldog to hit a pig. Ok, well, maybe to target the ear lol.
> 
> ...


not racial by anymeans


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I see. The "H" word offends me since I am one lol.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

A working dog is a happy dog.

You can't hunt with dogs In California?
What a waste.
Hogs are a nuisance here and are destroying crops like crazy. They taste good too.
Its not like the dogs are running in on a defenseless animal. Many a dog are hurt or killed hunting hogs.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> I see. The "H" word offends me since I am one lol.


i apologize for offending you..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hog hunting is a great sport for bulldog to be bulldogs. There is nothing wrong with hog hunting and like Buz said APBT's are animal aggressive it is normal with the breed. Some ppl think all forms of hunting are animal cruelty, to them I recommend not to go hunting!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ibeffudled said:


> i apologize for offending you..


Ha! don't let him fool you into thinking he is easily offended!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with it. It's a great way for the dog to exercise, stimulate his mind, and release a lot of energy. As far as the hog... they must taste great


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

bullydogla said:


> A working dog is a happy dog.
> 
> Its not like the dogs are running in on a defenseless animal. Many a dog are hurt or killed hunting hogs.


:goodpost: I agree, If you watch a true hog dog, you'll see the Pitbull's tenacity at it's best, the legal way.

Is it cruel? I don't think so. JMO


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I think that it is hunting period.
I am sure it tastes great too......


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think it's cruel at all.But then again I go hunting with my husband,so....

I wish I could go hog hunting with my dogs.Who knows maybe one day in the future with other dogs.Mine have no drive at all hardly.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it's legal where you are. It's hunting. As long as you control your dog and use it for what you intend to(hogs) then I think it's ok. 

i saw a youtube video where they shot them from helicopter with some weird lazer guns... lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd love to have a hunting dog like that... i dont really go hunting, but if i did.. i'd want a dog by my side


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I had never heard of hog hunting with dogs until I moved to Louisiana with Nick. Here it's VERY common. I don't see anything wrong with it by no means. That's like saying is there anything wrong with a Lab hunting a duck?? LOL...ya know.. Some people don't agree with it some do. All a matter of opinion and law ya know?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

They used Pit Bulls right along with Irish Wolf Hounds to take down wolves back in the years, when they were killing off the Timber wolf population. So hogs are no different..just meaner!

Me, personally, I have no problem with it. You need to have a dog that has the capabilities of taking down a hog. Pit Bulls were bred to be working dogs to, so why not let them work! I think they make good hog dogs!

Have you ever went up against a 300 pound boar? I bet you would want something capable by your side to. How many rounds can you fire off in a stead fast run?


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

bullydogla said:


> A working dog is a happy dog.
> 
> You can't hunt with dogs In California?
> What a waste.
> ...


let me correct that, you cant use a dog in a vicious manner to kill an animal. using a hound,pointer,or lab is different and is allowed


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> I had never heard of hog hunting with dogs until I moved to Louisiana with Nick. Here it's VERY common. I don't see anything wrong with it by no means. That's like saying is there anything wrong with a Lab hunting a duck?? LOL...ya know.. Some people don't agree with it some do. All a matter of opinion and law ya know?


i wouldnt call it the lab hunting the duck though, they dont even have to smell it out its either you call it in and shoot it or jumpshoot the pond if the lab had to actually kill something i dont think they could


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The dogs do not kill the hog the hunter does so I do not understand your last post.......


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

ibeffudled said:


> i wouldnt call it the lab hunting the duck though, they dont even have to smell it out its either you call it in and shoot it or jumpshoot the pond if the lab had to actually kill something i dont think they could


You get the point though I'm sure.:woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I would love to see an apbt in hog hunting action.
I've seen the videos, it is sure something to see this beautiful beast 
eager to complete his task. I live in NYC so there is nothing like that 
here. I'll admit I get a little girlie when I hear the squealing but the
the pride those dogs show after words is worth it lol ... 
Let them work !!


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> The dogs do not kill the hog the hunter does so I do not understand your last post.......


because the hogs actually get to have action with the live animal, the lab with a duck heck any dog can go get a bird off a pond after its dead, a pitbull on a hog is way different, i get the fact the pit was originated to do stuff like that

i 100% get her point but what the pitbull is doing is cool but yet a lot nastier than a lab picking up an already dead bird

i have seen a few videos where the pitbull actually killed the hog i wonder how DA those dogs are


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I would love to see an apbt in hog hunting action.
> I've seen the videos, it is sure something to see this beautiful beast
> eager to complete his task. I live in NYC so there is nothing like that
> here. I'll admit I get a little girlie when I hear the squealing but the
> ...


squealing is easily silenced with a mute button


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DA and animal aggression are normal in the breed why do you seem to have a problem with it if you own 3 of them? Also why are we talking about labs and ducks? 
There were many breeds of dogs made to take down and fight larger prey, Ridgebacks, Wolf hounds (well maybe not larger than a wolf hound), even Border terriers were made to capture nasty rodents and kill them. The list goes on with hunting dogs, they were made to HUNT labs are retrievers they pick up what the hunter already killed. You cannot compare the two.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't like silent movies ....


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> DA and animal aggression are normal in the breed why do you seem to have a problem with it if you own 3 of them? Also why are we talking about labs and ducks?
> There were many breeds of dogs made to take down and fight larger prey, Ridgebacks, Wolf hounds (well maybe not larger than a wolf hound), even Border terriers were made to capture nasty rodents and kill them. The list goes on with hunting dogs, they were made to HUNT labs are retrievers they pick up what the hunter already killed. You cannot compare the two.


i didnt compare the 2 someone else did.. i never said i had a problem with them doing it i believe i said its not my thing but whatever floats there boat


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Dogs were bred to serve humans. Some as hunting tools some as companion animals and some....both. Dog aggression and prey drive are two different things..dont confuse them.
By the way I have hunted hogs with dogs and I am a college graduate and live in the North East. To assume all hunters are hill billies is the same as saying non hunters are all ARA weenies.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Its a sport, here in NZ there are so many pitbulls that hog hunt, like osmeone else said the hunter kills the hog not the dog, your posts are a little confusing, im not too sure of what your point is exactly? do you think all hunting should be banned as it is inhumane?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I don't like silent movies ....


:rofl: ronnie i love you.

As for the ? @ hand, if you want to eat that boar,,,,,i'd much rather have a pitbull than a beagle. Nothing wrong with hunting, he!! i guess im inhumain i kill deer 100 yards away every yr and catch fish out the pond.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh boy your posts are all over the place. First you sound like you are against it then you say its ok then you call people (like me) would do or are planning on hog hunting hillbillies, you know darn well that word is deragatory so please don't try to act like you are shocked. I smell a troll post. 

Anyway The dogs are there to hold the pig while you cut his throat, I think it is much more fair game than hiding somewhere with a gun ans shooting them. Anyway I dont think there is a thing wrong with it and it is yummy


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ibeffudled said:


> i have seen a few videos where the pitbull actually killed the hog i wonder how DA those dogs are


APBTs are known to be DA.. whats your point?


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think its a troll post. He said in his OP that he just wanted to know how everyone felt about the subject and admitted that it wasn't his cup o tea.
Take it easy on the new folks you guys. 
We southerners tend to get a bit hostile when ppl question our ways of life. Down here even the urbanites take to the woods in hunting season.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

ibeffudled said:


> i see it a lot on youtube, and i personally would never do it because to start its illegal here in california,


I found this:

*USE OF DOGS: DFG reg. 265. (2) Three Dogs per Hunter Limitation for the Take of Wild Pigs. Up to three dogs per hunter may be used for the purpose of taking wild pigs, pursuant to the following provisions: (A) No more than one dog per hunter may be used in an area where the general deer season is open. (B) No dogs may be used within the closures described in subsection 265(a). (2) Global Positioning System Equipment. Electronic dog retrieval collars employing the use of global positioning system equipment (devices that utilize satellite transmissions) are prohibited on dogs used for the pursuit/ take of mammals.*

from this site: California Hog Hunting - Jesse's Hunting & Outdoors (JHO)


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

cEElint said:


> APBTs are known to be DA.. whats your point?


I think he has just come on here to push some buttons, pathetic really.
Maybe hes like a vegan (no offence to vegans) but there is no sence in his posts. Why has he targeted Pitbulls? there are so many other breeds that partake.
Hope he posted the same on other breed forums


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

gamer said:


> Oh boy your posts are all over the place. First you sound like you are against it then you say its ok then you call people (like me) would do or are planning on hog hunting hillbillies, you know darn well that word is deragatory so please don't try to act like you are shocked. I smell a troll post.
> 
> Anyway The dogs are there to hold the pig while you cut his throat, I think it is much more fair game than hiding somewhere with a gun ans shooting them. Anyway I dont think there is a thing wrong with it and it is yummy


We have poked the chest behind the elbow. When done properly the hog is down in seconds with the least amount of damage to the beast to get the job done. I know of a lot of hunters that relocate the animals too. They catch the boar and then sell them to farmers or big game hunting reserves.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I need to move closer to yall hunters so I can get some meat for my freezers lol !!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

GPS for dogs?
Our dogs always found their way back to either where we released them or back to the house


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I live in a blue state where hunting with catch dogs is illegal so I have to travel to "get-r-done." Naturaly I have to put a tracking collar on the dogs just incase the dogs get caught on a hog and there is no bay dog or a dog gets lost in the woods chasing a hog way way out.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I live in a blue state where hunting with catch dogs is illegal so I have to travel to "get-r-done." Naturaly I have to put a tracking collar on the dogs just incase the dogs get caught on a hog and there is no bay dog or a dog gets lost in the woods chasing a hog way way out.


ok makes sense.
I guess because when I used to hunt with dogs it was always locally that I never considered having to travel that far to do it.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok first of APBT ,and amstaff 's that are used to hog hunt second off an highly DA isnt going to make a good hog dog you hunt dogs in teams 
AND I AM ONE OF THE UMM HILLBILLYS YOUR TALKING ABOUT sorry if how i get my meat for my bbq pit isnt to your liking 
but hey yall cant help it for god sake yall put Nancy Pelosi in office 
you buy your pork and i will get it my way

see my Avata and tell me who is eating better 
or here this meat off ONE PIG go to the store and buy this much meat


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

hog dogging...all for it! It is a great thing to watch, fluidity in motion and good eats after its over. Yeah I se no problem with it, but then some folks are offended by deer hunting too. whatever.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh that pork is making me hungry!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Im about to go shopping in his freezer loll


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Im about to go shopping in his freezer loll


LMFAO :rofl:wait till summer on the weekends where not out of town for shows and pulls we pull here at my house or at a buddies and BBQ drink beer and talk dogs lol wait till it warms up i'll post pics we have smoked a hole pig then yall all will want to move :roll:


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

question where is the line drawn where 1 can take a pitbull and use him to hunt another animal but if one uses a pitbull for the box to do what they do its instantly jail time and the person is marked as a monster 
plz no one get offended im just askin a question


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think that post is from a scale at two ends of the stick. 
Because you hunt for a reason, food, its just the food chain! What does putting your dog up against another acomplish? your not going to get a meal out of the losing aponant are ya.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

its 2010 im pretty sure if u dont hunt no one starves its not the 18th century i do get your point but the fact still remains its still an act of animal on animal violence for a sense of a sport more or less
and plz once again no one get offended


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

twitchf4i said:


> its 2010 im pretty sure if u dont hunt no one starves its not the 18th century i do get your point but the fact still remains its still an act of animal on animal violence for a sense of a sport more or less
> and plz once again no one get offended


So is boxing


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> its 2010 im pretty sure if u dont hunt no one starves its not the 18th century i do get your point but the fact still remains its still an act of animal on animal violence for a sense of a sport more or less
> and plz once again no one get offended


This is a good question I think. There's a difference between putting dogs in the box for someones wallet and entertainment, and using a bulldog to take down a hog. Sure, hunting hogs is entertaining for those involved, but that's not the purpose of it. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

i figured as much i knew there would be no definative answer but i was curious to the responses i would get


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> i figured as much i knew there would be no definative answer but i was curious to the responses i would get


Not much hog hunting in Yonkers, huh?


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

nope never heard of hog hunting untill youtube


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> its 2010 im pretty sure if u dont hunt no one starves its not the 18th century i do get your point but the fact still remains its still an act of animal on animal violence for a sense of a sport more or less
> and plz once again no one get offended


very true!  but its still feeds familys and a dog is a domesticated animal a pig is not. Well in this case a wild boar is not.
JMO, each to their own  I see where you are coming from also.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

well if we were stuck on an island we all know who would starve. no offense.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

when i watcha video of it, i feel bad for the pig.

in real life if bam or angel could attack a pig while hunting and bring it down while i rambo'd it. it would be bad ACE and the testosterone would flow.

but in actuality bam and angel would both run and try and play with the pig, and the pig would probably beat them up and snort then run back to its wild home


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

and besides pork is unhealthy.

i wanna see a angus cow get taken down lol jk but man, talk about stocking the freezer and having fun, and turkeys are to fast and smart to catch


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I would love to see an apbt in hog hunting action.
> I've seen the videos, it is sure something to see this beautiful beast
> eager to complete his task. I live in NYC so there is nothing like that
> here. I'll admit I get a little girlie when I hear the squealing but the
> ...


I'll take you any time you wanna go Ronnie!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> i figured as much i knew there would be no definative answer but i was curious to the responses i would get


Hey I grew up in Yonkers! Where you from?

And I've seen the videos online and it's pretty cool. I don't think I'd ever hunt personally but I'm not against it.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

riverdale and ravine and nepperhan


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> well if we were stuck on an island we all know who would starve. no offense.


not me dude im from jamaica lol


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

twitchf4i said:


> i figured as much i knew there would be no definative answer but i was curious to the responses i would get


Well from the way you worded that :rofl:
There is A BIG BIG DIFFERENCE first off most ppl that hunt there dogs spend alots on collars and vest for there dog so there dogs dont get hurt if you want links i will be glad to give some (AND AGAIN NOT JUST BULLDOGS ARE USED ) second a match can or could last for hours and most of the trailer trash getto super star wantabe dogmen have no freaken clue what it was way back when they think two dogs fighting till one is dead but that not here or there the facts of this matter is hunting a dog the right way is not even close to scratching


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm from alberta and friends of ours hog dog and a friend of mine and I are going hog doging this summer in sask where she lives we get $20.00 per set of ears from some farmers to get rid of em. Lol I have no problem with hog doggin and I was raised in the city lol. I'm not big on hunting deer but thats mostly cuz I don't like shooting to kill just seems a little too unfair lol. But Those who do it I don't disagree with lol My BF hunts lol But hog doggin can be fun and is far from just a Hillbillie thing... damn I'm farther north than most yah'll and we do it here...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't hunt and am not a big pork eater but if any of you all hog hunters want an extra hand on your upcoming hunts my little Maggie is game and would LOVE it! LOL

She's already "treed" a squirrel on top of a telephone pole, flushed birds from bushes and brush every chance she gets - and I don't know what's made a home in the Burger King sign down the street but she's practically scaled the pole holding it up trying to get to it. Oh, and she travels with a redbone coonhound so you won't need any GPS to find them!

Ok, seriously - I think a dog with a job is a darn happy dog. I'm all for pitbulls hunting hogs.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

for anyone that wants to come see what real hunting is all about 
Southern Hog Message Boards - World Champship Hog Hunt
gear from two place i trust
Country Mike's
Hog Hunting Supplies - Razorback Outfitters


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*hunting in 2010*



twitchf4i said:


> its 2010 im pretty sure if u dont hunt no one starves its not the 18th century i do get your point but the fact still remains its still an act of animal on animal violence for a sense of a sport more or less
> and plz once again no one get offended


yes it may seem that folks don't starve for meat in 2010, but the ferrel pigs in GA, TN and TX do MILLIONS of dollars of damage to local farmers where their livelihood is put on the line not only for their own families but the crops they raise to feed their towns and this nation. No we don't starve but the prices of food do go up. There has been a show in ANimal Planet titled "PIG BOMB")about the price of Ferrell hog damage. I guess if you aren't from an agricultural area, you don't know. There has been a thread on this board about that show PIG BOMB, so do a search and look it up.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

twitchf4i said:


> its 2010 im pretty sure if u dont hunt no one starves its not the 18th century i do get your point but the fact still remains its still an act of animal on animal violence for a sense of a sport more or less
> and plz once again no one get offended


Not true I know of people who hunt just to have something on the table at night.
They are dirt poor and groceries are a luxury sometimes. They have other expenses like medical, housing that take most of their money. So hunting and stocking the freezer is their only option sometimes.

Fighting dogs is way different then hunting with them.
The dogs are not pitted against each other but work together. You have dogs that flush the boar out and then you have your catch dogs that grab the boar and take it down for the hunter to kill. Some dogs get hurt, yes, but it is nothing like being in the pit.
To me hog dogs are better than fight dogs! It something else when dog is taking on dog, but taking a mean and nasty 300 pound boar is a whole different story.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with hog hunting using dogs. Its just another form of hunting. I wouldnt mind training Enzo to hog hunt. I have a friend with 30 arces that has tons of hogs on his property and I dont think he would mind if some of them were gone. They mess up their crops and trash the yard.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Man and dog have hunted next to each other for thousands of years. If it weren't for man finding dogs useful for hunting and finding food, we probably wouldn't have them as pets today. Over the past thousands of years nearly every breed had a working purpose.... Man and dog are both predators and we eat meat to survive! If you ask me... I think it's more cruel and unnatural what happens to to cows and pigs being slaughtered in the factories. The sausage I had this morning probably spent it's life in a tiny cramped pen on a feed lot, whereas... the wild boar .. well he had a good run. Predator's hunt and kill prey it's nature. And as far as dogs being dog aggressive and animal aggressive.. they are carnivorous animals... once again it's natural.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Man and dog have hunted next to each other for thousands of years. If it weren't for man finding dogs useful for hunting and finding food, we probably wouldn't have them as pets today. Over the past thousands of years nearly every breed had a working purpose.... Man and dog are both predators and we eat meat to survive! If you ask me... I think it's more cruel and unnatural what happens to to cows and pigs being slaughtered in the factories. The sausage I had this morning probably spent it's life in a tiny cramped pen on a feed lot, whereas... the wild boar .. well he had a good run. Predator's hunt and kill prey it's nature. And as far as dogs being dog aggressive and animal aggressive.. they are carnivorous animals... once again it's natural.


:goodpost:

Couldnt have said it any better!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

twitchf4i said:


> question where is the line drawn where 1 can take a pitbull and use him to hunt another animal but if one uses a pitbull for the box to do what they do its instantly jail time and the person is marked as a monster
> plz no one get offended im just askin a question


As soon as the ghetto stars and hoodrats start getting involved in hog hunting, it will be illegal as well, because that segment of the population ferks everything up and makes a mockery of it. The public sees these folks out there with their dogs and it looks like everybody's up to no good.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ibeffudled said:


> i apologize for offending you..


Just giving you a hard time lol. Like PK said, I'm not easily offended.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I really see no issue with hog hunting.Hogs are mean f*^kers and would go after you if given the chance so it requires a well trained hog dog to help keep safe. It shouldn't be illegal to hunt hogs unless you don't have a license and the season is not for that type of hunting. I don't think using a bulldog would make it illegal since the cruelty would be viewed the same with any trained hogdog...or atleast that is my opinion


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Hogs are all yr round you can hunt them anytime day or night Im thinking it would be the same in your state...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am %100 for hog dogs!

No you can't use them in CA

IN October 1 2007 AB342 Became effective and restricted the hunting of fur-bearing animals with dogs in CA.


But that doesn't mean their not hunting


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> As soon as the ghetto stars and hoodrats start getting involved in hog hunting, it will be illegal as well, because that segment of the population ferks everything up and makes a mockery of it. The public sees these folks out there with their dogs and it looks like everybody's up to no good.


Rep coming your way! Man how true is this statment!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Walking my ghetto hoodrat arse on .... and I wanted to go hog huntin


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You little turkey, ronnie... of course they're not talking about people who have a brain like you!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Walking my ghetto hoodrat arse on .... and I wanted to go hog huntin


My hillbilly arse will go with ya.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I'm just messing Shana .... lolll ok Buz itz a deal !!

Sad part is your right ......


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Me too Ronnie I gotta lil hillbilly in my pedigree   ill tag along


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I am %100 for hog dogs!
> 
> No you can't use them in CA
> 
> ...


Hogs are "fur bearing"??? WHAT? LOL I mean... that sounds like something that would be hunted for it's coat... I know people aren't hunting hogs for that luxurious bristle... lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> My hillbilly arse will go with ya.


A country boy can survive!!! haha I've had that song stuck in my head this whole thread....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hogs are "fur bearing"??? WHAT? LOL I mean... that sounds like something that would be hunted for it's coat... I know people aren't hunting hogs for that luxurious bristle... lol


This is from the original bill in 2003. I can't find a draft for the full law that actually passed in 2007.

I do know the bold part did not make the bill.

AKC and California dog owners are outraged by legislation that prohibits hunting with dogs or training for that purpose. This bill (AB342) was intended to restrict the hunting of fur-bearing animals with dogs but is extremely poorly worded. As written, AB342 makes it illegal for any dog to hunt, pursue, catch, capture, or kill, or attempt to hunt, pursue, catch, capture, or kill any mammal, or to train a dog for such purposes. *If this legislation passes, earthdog, tracking, coonhound, herding, lure coursing, and field trial events could be prohibited. Additionally, any dog that instinctually takes a wild or feral mammal not as an organized hunting or performance event would likewise violate AB342. In effect, any dog chasing a rabbit in his backyard would be prohibited.*

AB342 was referred to the Committee on Water, Parks and Wildlife. A hearing is scheduled for March 25, 2003. The committee wants to hear from dog owners that will be impacted by this bill. California dog owners should act now.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wondering because I have absolutely no idea about this topic.
Do you think letting dogs hunt things their own size or bigger could lead them to be aggressive with other dogs?
I thought about it. 
But I really don't know.
The most NIzzy has done is chase cats, squirells, birds for fun.
and some chickens this one time.
Trevor's got a pretty funny video


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think their breed will lead them to be aggressive with other dogs so hunting isn't gonna matter.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

my pit caught a 200 pound hog with my other dogs and the pit never became DA. As I said before prey drive is not DA.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

SO if a dog tree'd a chipmunk it is violating terms too? even though it was in the backyard? O.O

so in otherwords a dog can no longer be a dog in CA?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> SO if a dog tree'd a chipmunk it is violating terms too? even though it was in the backyard? O.O
> 
> so in otherwords a dog can no longer be a dog in CA?


No. The part in bold was not kept in the bill. They ended up wording it different.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> A country boy can survive!!! haha I've had that song stuck in my head this whole thread....


UHH take issue with hank jr James R is my great uncle or JR from the hank jr movie


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Walking my ghetto hoodrat arse on .... and I wanted to go hog huntin


well come to bama and i will take ya and teach you to cook feral pork


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Skank said:


> UHH take issue with hank jr James R is my great uncle or JR from the hank jr movie


I really only know like two songs off the top of my head... lol country boy can survive and family tradition... lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm kind of a 'hippy' in that aspect... I dislike hunting which is why my dog & I don't go hunting - but to each their own. Went dear hunting with my father once, venison is okay but found sitting in the cold & unshowered for hours to be less than thrilling. JMO, I'd rather be fishing on a boat in the inlet with some cold drinks 

However If someone wants to go hog hunting & take their dog along, the apbt is the best breed & I wish them the best of times... But I feel they should have some protective gear on the dog so it doesn't get to' up by the hog tusks. Not a big pork eater either, unless it's been in the smoker all day... That's some good eaten ;P


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

intensive said:


> and besides pork is unhealthy.
> 
> i wanna see a angus cow get taken down lol jk but man, talk about stocking the freezer and having fun, and turkeys are to fast and smart to catch


to catch a turkey walk backwards at it they wont even notice you coming at them until you get them, my dad showed me that once on a jobsite and he picked the baby up and when mama noticed the fatman (dads about 330lbs) ran faster than that turkey hahahahaha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I'm kind of a 'hippy' in that aspect... I dislike hunting which is why my dog & I don't go hunting - but to each their own. Went dear hunting with my father once, venison is okay but found sitting in the cold & unshowered for hours to be less than thrilling. JMO, I'd rather be fishing on a boat in the inlet with some cold drinks
> 
> However If someone wants to go hog hunting & take their dog along, the apbt is the best breed & I wish them the best of times... But I feel they should have some protective gear on the dog so it doesn't get to' up by the hog tusks. Not a big pork eater either, unless it's been in the smoker all day... That's some good eaten ;P


I don't personally hunt... but I don't see anything wrong with it... when it's done for food and population control. I don't agree with killing for sport.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ibef. Im really gonna try that, but im gonna have a dog with me incase the turkey decides he doesnt wanna go for that lmao

I believe in hunting to eat and what not, I dont agree with just for sport. I love the pig hunting, meek has been on a few lil hogs and when I try to videotape it he's to fast to catch on recorder lol As soon as I get some armor and know hes ready I will def. be hog hunting religiously


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

alexis we need to find out if blue and meek can get along! if so we could hunt together


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> ibef. Im really gonna try that, but im gonna have a dog with me incase the turkey decides he doesnt wanna go for that lmao
> 
> I believe in hunting to eat and what not, I dont agree with just for sport. I love the pig hunting, meek has been on a few lil hogs and when I try to videotape it he's to fast to catch on recorder lol As soon as I get some armor and know hes ready I will def. be hog hunting religiously


I will tell you this you need both a collar and a vest i posted the place i trust there are other out there but i havent used them and this isnt a place you want to go cheep (jmo)


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> Me too Ronnie I gotta lil hillbilly in my pedigree   ill tag along


I am passed hillbilly...I am a true born COONA$$!!! Louisianna born n bred! Plenty of hogs there, just to bad I am here...lol!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Skank said:


> well come to bama and i will take ya and teach you to cook feral pork


I have friends in Bama that have been trying to get me there for years. You better believe once I settle from NYC to GA ... somebody is taking me Hog Hunting!!!



> Chinadog :Me too Ronnie I gotta lil hillbilly in my pedigree ill tag along


We just might have to form a rough and tumble girl hog hunting group !! loll


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

duece im down lol Ill make the tshirts   lol

skank.. there is a store down here he hasnt been on a full grown boar but when he does he will be wearing armor.


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

Skank said:


> LMFAO :rofl:wait till summer on the weekends where not out of town for shows and pulls we pull here at my house or at a buddies and BBQ drink beer and talk dogs lol wait till it warms up i'll post pics we have smoked a hole pig then yall all will want to move :roll:


living the life ..... sound slike a good time... skank what state you from?


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

I personaly dont completly disagree with using them for hog hunting purposes, considering they were bred to wrangle down bulls, bears, and things. i just think it incredible to see these dogs actually take something down that is more than 10x their size. 

Dont worry i wouldnt ever put Red in that kind of danger though. its not that i wont think that he couldnt be a hunter, but i would rather use his energy on something besides gaming.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

rednose504 said:


> living the life ..... sound slike a good time... skank what state you from?


the heart of dixie ALABAMA


----------



## masb133 (Mar 3, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with it. I gave a friend of mine a female he was going to breed with his blackmouth curr. He claims these mix breeds to be excellent hog dogs. He is hesitant to use a pure apbt, due to them latching on to a hog and not knowing when to let go when in danger. So they end up getting injured.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I don't personally hunt... but I don't see anything wrong with it... when it's done for food and population control. I don't agree with killing for sport.


Yeah... Same here - it's especially understandable for survival/population control. Just, I don't get the sport in hunting either. But if that's where ppl get their jollies, alrighty then.

Fishing can be fun though, catch & release of course. Unless it's Mahi Mahi. OMG it is so good in the smoker & fresh fish dip on club crackers is amazingly delicious


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

not really a fan of hog hunting or hunting period.i was watching this video and hearing the pig squeal just wasnt cool. thats just me i know everyone eles has there own views


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> ibef. Im really gonna try that, but im gonna have a dog with me incase the turkey decides he doesnt wanna go for that lmao
> 
> I believe in hunting to eat and what not, I dont agree with just for sport. I love the pig hunting, meek has been on a few lil hogs and when I try to videotape it he's to fast to catch on recorder lol As soon as I get some armor and know hes ready I will def. be hog hunting religiously


 A piece of advice , don't hunt hogs with a dog that you can't afford mentally ,emotionally and financially to lose.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

ibeffudled said:


> i see it a lot on youtube, and i personally would never do it because to start its illegal here in california, and i dont really i dont think its a good idea to teach a dog to be animal aggressive
> 
> but these dogs they use are trained, and bred for it so do you guys think its wrong for letting the dogs do what they were intended for, or just cruel and inhumane? obviously im not exactly for it or against it them hillbillies can make there own decisions and live with it so its fine by me just not my cup of tea but what are your opinions?
> 
> YouTube - hog hunting with dogs here is an example of what they do it came up when i typed in "pitbulls hunting" noone has ever taught a pitbull to hunt birds?


There's not one thing wrong with hog hunting with dogs,I **** hunt with dogs,rabbit hunt with dogs,what's the difference.You don't have to teach hunting dogs animal aggression,the good ones already have it.



ibeffudled said:


> not racial by anymeans


I'd say it is.I personally thought you used the term hillbilly in a negagative context.But I'm not offended,rather be a hillbilly anyday as from California,lol


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Hog hunting is a great sport for bulldog to be bulldogs. There is nothing wrong with hog hunting and like Buz said APBT's are animal aggressive it is normal with the breed. Some ppl think all forms of hunting are animal cruelty, to them I recommend not to go hunting!


Agree 100%^^^^^^^


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

ibeffudled said:


> let me correct that, you cant use a dog in a vicious manner to kill an animal. using a hound,pointer,or lab is different and is allowed


 Can cats still kill mice in California(in a vicious manner),or is that illegal too.California has some stupid laws.


----------



## eish12 (Feb 13, 2010)

They were domesticated to be of service. Hunting was/is definitely a service.


----------



## ChasityandHollywood (Mar 6, 2010)

*Dis agree*

No. Were trying to get out in the eyes of the public how non agressive dogs can work in society, we cant be doing both and trying to convince people of that. Thats why we have hunters. Not safe for your dog anyway. If you love your pet, it would not be chasing hogs!!


----------



## ChasityandHollywood (Mar 6, 2010)

*No way*

No. If you want to hunt a hogg, just shoot it why should it be stabbed and bit by a dog, just get it over with.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

ChasityandHollywood said:


> No. If you want to hunt a hogg, just shoot it why should it be stabbed and bit by a dog, just get it over with.


Ok :rofl: first off you should not be shooting off about stuff you have NO FREAKING CLUE ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF you saw it on youtube or google so you now know it all you need to get over your self

AND SOME FYI for your A$$ why would you want to catch a pig and not shoot it you ever hear of WORMS wild feral hogs almost always have worms 
and a bore's meat will have a Game taste so bore's have to be cut (remove is balls) 
and with both bore's and sow both need to be finished or cleaned out with corn or swine finisher and wormed once a week for around a month 
cooking slow and low as long as the meat gets over 220 all the way threw will kill the worms but some one finding a worm in there food is never a good thing 
if i was you i would do more research before you start talking about things you have no clue about from now on


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OldDog said:


> A piece of advice , don't hunt hogs with a dog that you can't afford mentally ,emotionally and financially to lose.


Im fully aware of that, I own this breed because its capable of doing just that and more.. if I wanted a couch dog I would have gotten a poodle. And btw hog hunters have already covered that when they made armor for the dog.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ChasityandHollywood said:


> No. If you want to hunt a hogg, just shoot it why should it be stabbed and bit by a dog, just get it over with.


how are you gonna "stab" it when a 500lb (or bigger) hog is running at you? And while your running away im sure you wont be able to shoot it either..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ChasityandHollywood said:


> No. Were trying to get out in the eyes of the public how non agressive dogs can work in society, we cant be doing both and trying to convince people of that. Thats why we have hunters. Not safe for your dog anyway. If you love your pet, it would not be chasing hogs!!


We all love our pets but we also love our working dogs. I dont want something that just lays on the couch its an added plus but what I like to do my dog likes to do and I wouldnt have it any other way. Hogs are overpopulated and a pest to a little bit of everything. Its business and pleasure you cant mix the two.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

ChasityandHollywood said:


> If you love your pet, it would not be chasing hogs!!


 I've loved several working dogs from stock dogs to hunting dogs,I respect and admire what they do.I don't admire a biscuit eater laying out in the yard.Before dogs were pets,they seved a purpose and the dogs enjoy it,the hunter enjoys it,so I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't get what the big deal is with letting dogs hunt?
For hundreds or thousands of years before they were pets that's how they got their food.They hunted it themselves and killed it.What now just because they are pets they should no longer be what they are?
Let an animal be what it is,an animal.Think about the thrill of the chase that those dogs get when they're chasing a hog.Probably way more happy then the ones that sit on the couch all day.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it is what makes our dogs the way they are its there past and most ppl still let there dogs do it. My friend when he lived in texas had his do it. I got no problem with it. It makes me even prouder of the breed because if they let go of the hog then the person could die it just shows how caring and strong willed this breed is even more so how athletic they can be.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Im fully aware of that, I own this breed because its capable of doing just that and more.. if I wanted a couch dog I would have gotten a poodle. And btw hog hunters have already covered that when they made armor for the dog.


Hey now, I do agree with you but pitbulls make just as good couch potatoes as the do hunters. Uh-Oh they just ousted the poodle lol

Versatility & brains - our dogs have it all:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I don't get what the big deal is with letting dogs hunt?
> For hundreds or thousands of years before they were pets that's how they got their food.They hunted it themselves and killed it.What now just because they are pets they should no longer be what they are?
> Let an animal be what it is,an animal.Think about the thrill of the chase that those dogs get when they're chasing a hog.Probably way more happy then the ones that sit on the couch all day.


Agreed, let them come off their cross first though, lmao


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Hey now, I do agree with you but pitbulls make just as good couch potatoes as the do hunters. Uh-Oh they just ousted the poodle lol
> 
> Versatility & brains - our dogs have it all:woof:


lol I have a couch potatoe! But she weight pulled and pulled kids around in carts before she retired to my couch which was at an early age of 3. But referring to working dogs I would rather have a working dog then a dog that lays on my couch all day (which is why I referred to a poodle) because china still is my sidekick and always will be 

And yea when I was little I wanted a dog SOOOO bad like went through depression and everything I wanted me a friend so my folks go out and they said they got me a dog I was expecting a big lab or a cool GSD or something and I come home and there are two poodles laying on the couch. Hated those dogs they barked at me and HATED to go outside even for a walk they stayed in a room or something. They were useless and I was p/o for a long time about it lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lol I have a couch potatoe! But she weight pulled and pulled kids around in carts before she retired to my couch which was at an early age of 3. But referring to working dogs I would rather have a working dog then a dog that lays on my couch all day (which is why I referred to a poodle) because china still is my sidekick and always will be
> 
> And yea when I was little I wanted a dog SOOOO bad like went through depression and everything I wanted me a friend so my folks go out and they said they got me a dog I was expecting a big lab or a cool GSD or something and I come home and there are two poodles laying on the couch. Hated those dogs they barked at me and HATED to go outside even for a walk they stayed in a room or something. They were useless and I was p/o for a long time about it lol.


Ha-ha, I got what you mean  - weight pulling's awesome & hope it becomes more mainstream so ppl can really see the good in these dogs.

LoL, I've never had a good experience around poodles but who knows there may be a cool one out there.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

hahahaha, ive been attacked by a poodle, when i was little i was terrified, and havent liked them since. ive alway enjoyed the bigger dogs, ya know the APBT, of course, but other include the german sheppard, labs, am. staff... the one's that can be good for something beside chasing rats and mice around the house, thats what cats are used for...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

ChasityandHollywood said:


> No. Were trying to get out in the eyes of the public how non agressive dogs can work in society, we cant be doing both and trying to convince people of that. Thats why we have hunters. Not safe for your dog anyway. If you love your pet, it would not be chasing hogs!!


And that is why hunters have DOGS to help them!! You are not going to stop something that has been around for hundreds of years. Animals were put here for man to reign over.
Nothing in this world is safe..you, yourself are not promised tomorrow.

What are you trying to convince people of? What that you should not use a dog to hunt because it puts a bad light on the breed? How many times have you seen a hog dog in the news or in the paper?

You have a dog bred for sports, not to be some lap dog like people want to make them. Hog hunting, whether you like it or not is a sport that uses dogs. To me it is crueler keeping your dog under lock and key because you are afraid. These dogs brains are wired to do a job, to have a purpose, it is sad to limit them from their potential.

Well when you are out hog hunting then you can judge how it is done. The dogs are needed to keep the hunters safe. Wild hogs are some of the meanest animals on Earth and they have no problems tearing a human up. They are also a nuisance and very territorial to boot.
A good hog dog can actually be the divider between life and death.
No one says you have to like it, but it is there and always well be. 
Hog hunting does nothing to show the breed or any other breed in a negative light.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Kudos metal I completly agree!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ChasityandHollywood said:


> No. Were trying to get out in the eyes of the public how non agressive dogs can work in society, we cant be doing both and trying to convince people of that. Thats why we have hunters. Not safe for your dog anyway. If you love your pet, it would not be chasing hogs!!


Oh lord here we go again! You can have your views of what is causing the BSL problems but seriously you think these hogdogs are the problem? Basically it boils down to ignorance that fuels BSL not hogdogs, not hunters, not dogmen, but ignorance (and a few other things but I dont want to be blamed for bashing).



> If you love your pet, it would not be chasing hogs!!


So how is Ingrid doing these days


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

gamer said:


> So how is Ingrid doing these days


My guess is somewhere hiding under a bed, dressed like a man, eating a corndog.:hammer:


----------

